# Star kidded triplets picture end of page 1



## trob1 (Oct 5, 2007)

I think she is gonna have twins again this year.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Star day 131*

twins looks right - but triplets are not out of the question.


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Star day 131*

OOOOOOOOOOO................. I just noticed.... This means you will have TONS of babies on the ground when I come to get Dot............... uh-oh.... Don't tell Hubby, k? :doh: :slapfloor:


----------



## trob1 (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Star day 131*



HollowbeadRanch said:


> OOOOOOOOOOO................. I just noticed.... This means you will have TONS of babies on the ground when I come to get Dot............... uh-oh.... Don't tell Hubby, k? :doh: :slapfloor:


 :slapfloor: Your husband is gonna hate me. Yep I should have babies jumping everywhere when you come to pick your girl up.


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Star day 131*

:doh: oh-no... I can see right now I am going to have to leave my money at home! :slapfloor:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Star day 131*

OMG......Brandi!!!!! Are you gonna end up with a cot in the barn????? :ROFL:


----------



## trob1 (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Star day 131*

Here is star today day 141.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Star day 131 update day 141*

She could be hiding 3 in there!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Star day 131 update day 141*

Liz you are all about upping the number of kiddos on Teresa :ROFL:

I better keep you away from pictures of my girls :roll:


----------



## trob1 (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Star day 131 update day 141*

Star is the doe that was bred first and I think triplet this year, she is bigger than the last.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Star day 131 update day 141*

Ha Ha, Stacey! Theresa even agrees with me! :slapfloor:


----------



## trob1 (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Star day 131 update day 146*

Star is showing signs of early labor, back hunched, baby talk, up down, up down and the painfull look of labor pains (donkey ears). I couldnt check her ligaments as she wouldnt let me touch her but yesterday they were soft. Normally she is a little lover but not today and I don't blame her. So I have the barn cam on and am watching goat TV. :leap:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Star day 131 update day 141*

awe! Can't wait to hear the news.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Star day 131 update day 141*

Good luck! Hope you get some healthy babies soon!


----------



## trob1 (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Star kidded triplets*

Oh they are so beautiful and it all went so great. Oh and yea they are all blue eyed and all :girl: :girl: :girl: :wahoo:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Star kidded triplets*

:shocked: :shocked: Congrats!!!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Star kidded triplets*

You hit the jackpot!!! Wow congratulations cant wait to see pictures! are they black like Star? :wahoo: :stars:


----------



## trob1 (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Star kidded triplets*

pictures added and they all look like their sire and now I can only hope for just one to be polled like him.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Star kidded triplets*

CONGRATULATIONS!! :stars: :girl: :girl: :girl: Amazing that not one of those beauties looks like mama!


----------



## helmstead (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: Star kidded triplets*

Oh Teresa, why do you do this to me???

They're beautiful! CONGRATS!!!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Star kidded triplets*

:girl: :girl: :girl: wow you can't beat that..........congrats they are gorgeous.......  :greengrin:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

WOW Congratulations they are so cute.


----------



## redneck_acres (Oct 18, 2007)

Congrats on your triplet does!!! That is aweasome!!! I started off the year with twin does-now it is just time to wait and see what Scrumptious gives me. Cute doelings by the way!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

what a picture - so sweet


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Congrats on the triplet :girl: :girl: :girl: 

That is awesome and all looks good!!!


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Lucky you! Give that girl a raise! :girl: :girl: :girl: :stars:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Wow!!!! Did you give her a big ol' :hug: for the awesome job she did???? Congratulations!!! :girl: :girl: :girl:


----------



## trob1 (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks everyone they are all doing great, mom has passed her placenta, babies know where the milk comes from and I think Star was trying to make up for last year when she gave me twin bucklings. All I can say is she has done a great job and so has the buck and if I could hug him I would but he is sold and in a new herd. So these does are keepers most likly.


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

Congratulations!! They are all just beautiful, and you just can't hardly beat 3 girls!!


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

That is soooo awesome!! You are so fortunate! :stars: They are so, so cute too!


----------



## critterhavenfarm (Feb 19, 2009)

Hey Teresa!!! :wave: 

They are just GORGEOUS!!! And my favorite coloring!!! I am such a sucker for the buckskin paints!! :clap: 

I don't blame you. I would definately keep all 3 of them if they were mine. I hope to goodness my gals all do fine this year and we have girls. Course hubby said it would be good if we were having girls and selling them, but I plan on keeping them all this spring...he'll just grin and bear it! 

Congrats again!! :stars: 

Susan


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Triplet girls AND all blue eyed? Wow lucky you, they are gorgeous!! congrats!! :stars:


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

They are absolutely GORGEOUS Teresa!!!!!!  Oh it would be so nice if they were all polled too!! :leap:


----------



## Firestone Creek Farm (Jul 11, 2008)

Congrats on the three gorgeous little does!!!! Send me some doe magic, please??????


----------

